# day old bottle baby now 7 mons old - PICS FOR RTG!!



## dwbonfire (Sep 12, 2011)

so i really got thrown into this blindly, but i have a heifer calf that was born today. she was a twin to another heifer, and the mom refused to care for the both of them. the man who owns the cows gave her to me because he doesnt have time to bottle feed them when they are rejected. she was smaller than the other calf but he didnt seem to think there was anything wrong with her. shes a peanut thats for sure! she was born early afternoon, and i didnt get her first feeding into her until past 8:00 tonight. she ate about 3/4 of a quart, which is all i made for her because he told me she wouldnt need too much at first. she finished the whole thing (once i FINALLY got her to suckle) and seemed like she could have taken more if i allowed. i am soo clueless to all of this, and im nervous im in over my head. im affraid to over feed her, or not feed enough.
he told me to feed her at least twice a day, maybe a third feeding for these first couple days. but he was vague on the amount to feed her :/ thats where i really need help.
also, we dont know if she got her first feeding from the mother, so i got her the special formula (sorry brain fart on the name) and i read to give her two feedings of that. how much each time tho!?
do i put hay in for her, and a bucket of water? or is that unsafe right yet?
im also concerned where she is the only cow on my property. i do have horses and poultry of all sorts but no companion to be in the stall with her. is this going to be an issue? i'd like to get a lamb to put in with her for company because i feel she might be stressed being alone.
please bare with me here, id really appreciate any advice/tips and whatever else you have to offer from your experience!
thanks!!

ETA: she is an black angus as far as i am aware.


----------



## Bedste (Sep 12, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 12, 2011)

If she's just a new baby, make sure she's in a nice warm place, like some place in your house or in a warm enclosed shed or barn where she has lots of bedding to lay on and a warm place to sleep.  If you need to keep her in the house, she should be in a place where it's warm and where you can provide blankets.  She will need to be moved out into a barn or shed or calf-shed once she starts getting around.

Colostrum is what you need to feed her.  Depending on what her birth weight is, you will need to feed her 1.5 quarts if she's around 60 lbs, 2 quarts if she's an 80 lb calf, or 2.5 quarts if she's a 100 lb calf.  I assume she is only around 60 lbs or less, so 1 to 1.5 quarts every 6 to 8 hours is best for this little girl.  You will need to keep feeding her this over a 24 hour period or more. Then you can switch to "normal" milk formula, which would be a calf-replacer formula you can buy in powdered form at a local feed store or at a large animal vet clinic. You will have to follow the directions accordingly to feed this calf twice or thrice a day. 

A bucket of water is fine, so long as it's in an area where she's not going to step in it, dump it out accidentally or fall in if it's a bit big.  It's safe to feed her hay too, though for the first few weeks she'll be more concerned about getting her milk, snooping around for a little bit before laying down again for a sleep.   

At first she will be fine by herself. But once she gets her feet under her and she starts snooping around you may want to throw in a little companion for her.  I've heard that chickens are a great companion for a bovine, but horses not so much as they can get a bit bossy.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 13, 2011)

thank you SO much for your reply. shes probably nearing 12 hours old soon and shes only had 2 quarts of the colostrum, and i wont be able to get anymore until TSC opens in the morning. i do have the other milk replacer now, should i give her some for her next feeding? im terrified to make her wait for more colostrum but again, i went at this blindly with little info from the man i got her from. i only grabbed one pouch thinking she only needed one feeding of it.
i feel like shes not active enough, all she does is lay down i have to make her get up to eat, which she hasnt quite figured out yet so that may be why. but she hasnt moved around the stall at all, shes usually in the same spot i saw her in when i left her last. she did poop once, it was firm-like. she did it while laying down. also i noticed when she is standing shes got what i read to be "club foot" for both feet. i asked the man on the phone about it he said she was walking before (i have seen her do a few un-steady steps also) and that she will be fine its just because shes a newborn.
im real nervous about her not making it and becoming weak. when i pick her up to make her stand she doesnt want to really, it takes a lot to make her. once she eats she will follow me a few steps and be nosey, but then she lays back down. is this normal?


----------



## she-earl (Sep 13, 2011)

If her feet are bending at the ankle, she may not be as likely to want to walk.  You can make inexpensive splints by cutting a pvc pipe lengthwise.  It should be large enough diameter to comfortable fit around her leg.  Put the splint up the back of her leg and use vet wrap to hold it in place.  The "pipe" should not go above her knee.  Wrap it snug but make sure to check it occassionally to make sure it is not too tight.  After a couple of days, remove them and see how she is doing.  I just did this on a bull calf.
I would feed her twice a day wildrosebeef said.  I would be consist on the times she is feed.  Preferably twelve hours apart but eleven and thirteen is OK.  The key is to be consistent.  I would keep water and a calf starter feed in front of her.  I would not put hay in front of her until she is six-weeks-old since the rumen is not developed yet.  
Do you have pics of her to post?


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 13, 2011)

i dont have any pics yet but i will get some today.
i went to get more colostrum, and she had a quart this morning and she was much easier to get to suckle. she also stayed on her feet longer than i had seen yesterday. her feet are still bent but she can walk, just seems shaky in the front end, understandably since she is on her tippy toes.
would you be able to post pics of the splints you made?

ETA: this afternoon i gave her about another quart of the colostrum. she also has had a few sips of water and walked around a little bit. still real unsteady. i saw her urinate once, and noticed another poop she did while laying down. this one looked real loose, and yellowish/tan in color. smelled badly too. she has a bit of a mess on her behind now from it. could this be scours? if scours is caused from over feeding i dont see how she could have gotten it, i have only fed her 4 quarts of the colostrum and shes 24 hours old. what do i do now?

to clean her can i hose off her behind if i make sure i dont get her too wet? id like to take her temp but need to clean her first.

i planned to give her 2 more feedings of colostrum, 1 quart each feeding. i thought she would need a little extra since she prob didnt get her mothers, and she hasnt had the amount i read she should by 24 hours old. should i not give her anymore and just start the milk replacer? im real confused as to what to do now, im terrified of scours because i am too unfamiliar with this and dont know how to treat her.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 13, 2011)

Just wishing you the best with your little calf and can't wait to see pictures.  What an opportunity you have been presented with!


----------



## Katy (Sep 13, 2011)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> i dont have any pics yet but i will get some today.
> i went to get more colostrum, and she had a quart this morning and she was much easier to get to suckle. she also stayed on her feet longer than i had seen yesterday. her feet are still bent but she can walk, just seems shaky in the front end, understandably since she is on her tippy toes.
> would you be able to post pics of the splints you made?
> 
> ...


I saw your post over on BYC.

They will scour rather quickly from over feeding and if she's a small calf 4 quarts in 24 hours is verging on too much.  When I have a small calf I always divide their feedings into at least 3 times for the first week or so.  Less at more different feedings is easier on their gut than a lot at one time.

Are you talking about 2 more feeding of colostrum today?  How much have you fed her just today?


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 13, 2011)

hi katy, thanks for the reply.

i had read online a few different sites saying if they have not had any maternal colostrum that they should be bottle or tube fed 8 qts in the first 24 hours. i thought i hadnt gotten enough into her.
when i make the mix it ends up just shy of 1 qt. she has had two feedings of that today, and i thought i would give her one more tonight? i feel like that was not even enough because i am reading that they should be eating 2 qts twice a day, and sometimes 3 times a day. im totally confused as to how much and how often.

my plan was to give her the mixture of colostrum tonight, not quite a qt. and then tomorrow morning her last feeding of colostrum and then start her on the milk replacer tomorrow night. i read on the bag she can have it up to 4 days old, but i was just going to finish what i have left and tomorrow she will be at 3 days anyway.

im so affraid of over or under feeding her, i really dont know how much :/


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 13, 2011)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Just wishing you the best with your little calf and can't wait to see pictures.  What an opportunity you have been presented with!


thankyou! yes its wonderful, but at the same time verrrrry stressful!!!


----------



## Katy (Sep 13, 2011)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> hi katy, thanks for the reply.
> 
> i had read online a few different sites saying if they have not had any maternal colostrum that they should be bottle or tube fed 8 qts in the first 24 hours. i thought i hadnt gotten enough into her.
> when i make the mix it ends up just shy of 1 qt. she has had two feedings of that today, and i thought i would give her one more tonight? i feel like that was not even enough because i am reading that they should be eating 2 qts twice a day, and sometimes 3 times a day. im totally confused as to how much and how often.
> ...


2 quarts 2 times per day is fine for a normal size calf, but you said she was small so she will require less.  Underfeeding by a bit is much better than over feeding her.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 13, 2011)

we had a rejected calf too. she got one or two feedings from her mom, then on to the powered replacer. i fed cautiously at first, then upped her milk as she grew. hubby knew i was going to scour her, but never did. just up her gradually. our dog was the calf's buddy.


----------



## she-earl (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry, I just saw your post requesting a pic of splints.  I will be doing some running today but may try and get a pic at some point.  I should have mentioned that between the splint and her leg, you should put some type of padding - ex. piece of foam, cotton that is in a roll you can use to line, etc.  You should make sure that some goes out over the top to protect the edge from her leg.  I just took the splints of the bull calf or I could have gotten a pic of them on.
We feed our 100lb holstein calves two quarts twice a day.  If I have a smaller calf (75-85 lbs.) I would feed them one and a half pints twice a day.  I agree that it is better to "under feed" milk replacer or milk than to over feed.  If she has calf starter feed and water in available, she will be able to nibble around at that if she needs something else.  It is easier to work with a healthy calf that to fight scours.


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi DW
Good luck with your calf and keep us posted

Someone please - Whats post 2 all about   BUMP ???????????? seen it a few times ??????? on other threads - Am I missing out on somthing :/


----------



## she-earl (Sep 14, 2011)

Splint pics are on Backyard Chickens site.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 14, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Someone please - Whats post 2 all about   BUMP ???????????? seen it a few times ??????? on other threads - Am I missing out on somthing :/


It's just a way to move the post up to the top of the thread where it is more noticeable to other users on the site visiting the forum.  Usually it's great if you are looking at the recent post updates at the very bottom on this message board.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 18, 2011)

(thats a shaving on her head, not a white spot lol)
finally got a pic on here, sorry for the delay! shes doing good so far, she is a spunky little thing!! shes in a 10x10 stall right now, i have a fenced in yard one part is with 4 strand barbed wire, the rest with the 2x4 welded wire and electric tape. do you all think its ok to take her outside for a little bit to stretch and have a change of scenery? i dont think she would bother to go thru the barbed wire, theres nothing over there to entice her. let me know  your thoughts!
right now shes eating 1.5 quarts twice a day, and i have offered hay to her which she has maybe eaten a blade of it lol. i am going to get some calf starter and offer that tomorrow (she will be a week old) i saw it in a pellet fom, i thought it was a sweet feed?
also i did want to ask how soon i should put a halter on her and start teaching her to lead around? my plan is to keep her and breed her in the future, so im trying to think of things i need to do with her now while shes little to make sure shes safe and mannerly to handle once shes full grown. i have horses so i have knowledge with raising foals and the behavioral part of it all, but this is the first cow so if anyone has any tips on things to work on now that would be great!
ill be posting pics at some point today of her front legs, i have a few questions about those too.
thanks to everyone for all your help


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3804_dsc02541.jpg
> (thats a shaving on her head, not a white spot lol)
> finally got a pic on here, sorry for the delay! shes doing good so far, she is a spunky little thing!! shes in a 10x10 stall right now, i have a fenced in yard one part is with 4 strand barbed wire, the rest with the 2x4 welded wire and electric tape. do you all think its ok to take her outside for a little bit to stretch and have a change of scenery? i dont think she would bother to go thru the barbed wire, theres nothing over there to entice her. let me know  your thoughts!
> right now shes eating 1.5 quarts twice a day, and i have offered hay to her which she has maybe eaten a blade of it lol. i am going to get some calf starter and offer that tomorrow (she will be a week old) i saw it in a pellet fom, i thought it was a sweet feed?
> ...


 

So glad to hear she's doing well.   Hope you get the A-OK to give her a change of scenery.  If she is spunky as you say, she would love it.   Keep us posted on your first adventure in Cows!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 19, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable!  Keep up the good work.  I'd say if she is spunky then she is feeling good.  If it is warm out where you are, she would probably enjoy a trip outside!  Take care.


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey nice looking calf - couldnt you find a bigger ear tag


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 19, 2011)

> She is absolutely adorable!  Keep up the good work.  I'd say if she is spunky then she is feeling good.  If it is warm out where you are, she would probably enjoy a trip outside!  Take care.


thanks!  i took her outside for a little while yesterday, she loved it. she was running and bucking and was real curious of the cats. too cute!!



			
				Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Hey nice looking calf - couldnt you find a bigger ear tag


i know huh! geesh, i was wondering if i could take that out somehow? i dont need it on her


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 20, 2011)

i noticed yesterday that she was straining to poop, and her poop was not like a cow pie but real firm. today was the same. is there anything i can give her to help loosen it up so she has an easier time going? or whats causing her to be constipate-like?


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 31, 2011)

SO the little gal is 7 weeks old now, and doing well  shes getting big and strong, and quite the personality, which I know RTG knows alllll about that  Im sure some of you read the thread that RTG made while she was babysitting her (a huge THANKS again)

I finally decided on her name, Autumn. (though I probably should name her Sassy or something to fit her better lol)

RTG was nice enough to teach Autumn to drink from a bucket, and also to walk with the halter and lead. Shes doing well with that although sometimes she just cant be bothered, but I make her obey and shes pretty happy to most times. She really is a sweety. I do have a few questions at this point in time:

Shes been eating her grain up real fast lately, but I stretch it out over the whole day, giving her a couple handfuls at a time. I'd estimate shes eating 1/2 - 3/4 of a quart. She goes out for about 4 hours a day now and grazes, though shes not probably consuming a whole lot. Shes not overly interested in her hay, but I do notice her picking at it at night when shes locked up in her stall. My question is, how much grain should/can she be eating at this time? I will work her up slowly but Im just wondering what the amount a calf this age usually eats? Is it safe to feed just one or two bigger feedings a day rather than stretching it out so much? 
How old will she be when shes getting her full ration of grain- and how much will that end up being? Pasture is pathetic here, so our animals really rely on hay and grain.

How old should I start weaning her from the milk? And is the 2 quarts AM/PM still all she needs right now, or should she be getting a third feeding now that shes older? I know this comes down to personal preference mostly, but just wondering what most of you do. I also read some people give them whole milk, does that mean whole milk like the store bought stuff?! (sorry if I sound dumb  )

This is a question for down the road, but at what age can she be bred? I've got plenty of homework to do before this takes place.

I know I had more questions but now of course I cant think of them! Also I was going to post new pics but I have to charge my camera tonight so I will post them tomorrow for sure!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 31, 2011)

Autumn is a cool name for her.

I wouldnt add a third bottle at this point, esp not with her eating that much grain.

I would divide her daily portion of grain into two feedings, one for the am and one for the pm.  

How much grain she should be eating will depend alot on what you are feeding her.  Check your bag for suggestions.  With me, I like to see them eating about 2-3 lbs of a good calf starter before I wean them.  As I wean them I add to that grain a little at a time until they are eating 5-6 pounds of grain per day.  These amounts will vary.....depends on the calf, the grain, the pasture etc.

As for weaning, I'd start a little bit now, and take it slow.  Cut her morning bottle in half and give her grain as a replacement.  Do this for a week or so, and then cut her evening bottle in half for a week or so.  Then take away the morning bottle, wait a week and take away the evening bottle.  Watch for bowel upsets and weight loss, adjust accordingly.

Um, where are the pics???????


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 1, 2011)

Love the name Autumn.  Nice stable name that fits her to a T.  She's changing and that's when the most color is out!  

Yes, and please post pics.  Would love to see how Autumn matures.


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 11, 2011)

i finally got my camera to cooperate and got pics on here, sorry it took so long 
a week ago i cut her milk in half for the mornings, and starting tonight i will cut it in half for the evenings too. i will do this for a week and follow what you suggested RTG. in the morning i give her about 2 cups of grain, and then in the afternoons she goes out for a few hours and when she comes in i give her another cup or cup and 1/2. then in the evenings after her milk i give her another cup. so total is between 4-5 cups of grain a day. she seems to be doing well with this, though she seems like she wants more. she has hay available all day and now shes finally eating it.
her stools are normal, just more smelly  not sure if thats because shes eating more grain now?

she decided my tomato plants were interesting and kept eating them. i was nervous that she shouldnt have them so i had to dig them up and move them. lol shes so fresh. she got loose tonight and went bombing down the hill toward the pond and woods, of course i almost died thinking i wouldnt get her to come back. just had to grab her bucket and wiggle it around and she followed me back up to the barn. phew!

well here are some pics of her! and yes, she still has that ear tag


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 11, 2011)

Me thinks you two are going to be buddies for a long time
She looks fine with a nice shiny coat - good luck and keep us posted


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 11, 2011)

The first pic makes her look like a dark-haired Suffolk sheep!! 


She looks really good, glad to see she's coming along well for you


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 12, 2011)

yup she sure is my little buddy  i feel like i have been very fortunate with her so far, Lord knows all the things that can go wrong and im very inexperienced with cows. im hoping we can keep it up! and i will continue to post pics and updates/questions as i go!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 12, 2011)

she looks geat!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 13, 2011)

Just read "Autumn's Story" LOL
She looks fabulous!  So glad you both figured things out and are doing well :bun


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 13, 2011)

We all need a Little Buddy.  She is sweet!  So glad to hear she is settled in.


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Nov 20, 2011)

I am so glad that I read this. I had similar questions also, so don't feel like you were the only one.

I would like to see updated pics!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Hey nice looking calf - couldnt you find a bigger ear tag


yah ..   But she is soooooo sweet looking !!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 20, 2011)

What a beautiful calf!  She looks great.  You can cut the ear tag out with a pair of nippers.  Just get real close to the tag post right by the ear and snip the post.  It should come right off.  It will leave a hole in her ear, but that will fill in eventually.  Or you can get her an ear stud - Nice big diamond.  (diamonds ARE a girls' best friend you know.) 

She can be haltered now or given a nice cow collar with a name tag and bell.  Get the kind with a riveted on name tag though.  They don't get lost.   Also get a short trailer lead and start training her to follow your lead.  You won't regret that later.  

Start practicing with her in a head stanchion so that you can put her in later and so you can pick up her feet, mess with her udder (imaginary now, but it will pay off later.  Brush her, bathe her and get intimate with her bottom and tummy.  Then if you have to have the vet out to do procedures on her, you will have her well trained to stand in the stanchion for such things when she is good and big.   

Also train her to lay down on command and stay down.   And it will really help if you need to do a vet procedure.    That is critical if she gets a twisted gut and you ever have to roll her over on her back.  (It's not a natural position for a cow) but when a cow is in distress, you may need to do that in an emergency to save her life and she will trust YOU and do it for you and no one else.  

My Papa could get his cows to do anything for him and that really helped when they had a prolapsed uterus or a twisted bowel.  The vet REALLY appreciated his ability to get those darned cows to cooperate when they were in excruciating pain.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 11, 2012)

Well Autumn (or Cowgirl as I refer to her more often these days) is 4 months old today! Shes such a sweet thing, but a big brat when she wants to be! She likes to kick at imaginary things all the while shes eating. I feel like I should curb this behavior but I dont know how?
Shes BFF's with my jacob ewe lamb, or actually my lamb is obsessed with her and Autumn couldnt care less. They run and play together and it is an absolute riot to watch them bouncing around. We play hide and seek and she literally runs around following me and doing figure eights around the cars. (i know i shouldnt have her chasing me) She does her cute little moo with her mouth closed when I hide until she comes around to find me. lol I just love her.
Here are some updated pics that I had promised RTG like forevahh ago  sorry!
and yess she still has her tag! aghh






















meeting the new dog:


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 12, 2012)

She sure is a fluffy critter!  Now there would've been a good name for her: Fluffy!   

She's a right nice looking gal, I'd love to see her when she's grows into a yearling.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow, she's really turning into such a pretty girl.  Congratulations!  

Thanks so much for sharing.  Glad she doing good and being a brat at the same time. lol

K


----------



## Cricket (Jan 12, 2012)

What good news!  She is adorable!  (You seem to have a shaggy critter theme going, eh?!).  My 8 month old jersey heifer had a couple floppy legs and she seems fine now.
Cricket


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 12, 2012)

Cute! I *really* think she's crossed with Jersey as well.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  I am curious, to me and yall shes very pretty, but as far as cow 'quality' im just wondering if shes considered a good quality heifer? im not entirely sure what to look for when looking for that, but Id assume confirmation and whatnot. I wont be offended because of course I love her already lol but Im just wondering if shes a heifer someone would keep in thier stock for a breeder or maybe not quite..

She definetly doesnt have any jersey in there, unless it comes from way way way back. This man only has angus, herfords, and simmentals there and they dont all run together, so im not sure if shes full angus or if shes got something else in there. But yes we got the shaggy theme going on here for some reason! lol


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 12, 2012)

From what I can see she's still a bit young yet to tell if she's a good breeder or not.  That's why I said I'd love to see her when she's a yearling, because around then can you tell if she's worth breeding or not.  The other way to tell is to wait until she's old enough to be bred, get her bred and see what kind of calf she raises.  For selecting replacement heifers, that's the final piece of the puzzle in determining whether a heifer is a good breeder or not.


----------



## VioletandBodie (Jan 12, 2012)

Cute as a button


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the updated pictures!  You have a whole yard full of nice looking critters.  I still love her coloring so much.


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 29, 2012)

as promised to RTG, new pics of cowgirl!!!












and here she had followed me all the way down the hill, down around the pond, we turned and went back around, then all the way up the hill to the barn.. she is my big little shadow  just love her to peices





she is like my cow-dog.. i have a cat-dog too.. they follow me around like dogs! all my animals here are a little special in thier own ways lol but i just love this cow and she loves me too.

ps.. does she looks like shes about the right size she should be? my dad always swears shes not growing.. i think shes definetly filled out some since previous pictures but its hard to say because i see her everyday and i really dont know what a heifer her age (almost 8 mons) should look like size-wise.. i hope shes on track. otherwise doing great!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 29, 2012)

I think she is beautiful.  I don't know about her size, but she certainly looks healthy.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 29, 2012)

She looks WONDERFUL!  lol, her ear tag shrunk!

Thanks for the pics, and tell your dad that she is growing just fine.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 30, 2012)

She is filling out very nicely!


----------



## Cricket (Apr 30, 2012)

What a sweet, sweet expression she has!


----------

